# Marshall Plexi Parts



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I have a 1969 JTM 50 watt "Plexi" 1987 circuit. I'm looking to add screen grid resisters replace the caps and clean up the power supply. I would like to get vintage spec parts in Canada. I can do the work myself. If you have or know where I can purchase these parts please advise via email at...

[email protected]


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you want modern parts with vintage specs or legit 1969 parts?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

dcole said:


> Do you want modern parts with vintage specs or legit 1969 parts?


 I would do the legit parts depending on price however modern parts to spec is ok. My goal is to have the amp in top working condition to as close to original spec as possible.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

For caps, the Vishay MKT 368 are your best bet. They have the mustard cap vibe to them but shhhh, don't tell anyone 
I've been using them for 20+ years and use them whenever possible.

If you're replacing the electrolytics, Panasonic caps is where its at. For the big filter caps, F&T is your best bet.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

LydianGuitars said:


> For caps, the Vishay MKT 368 are your best bet. They have the mustard cap vibe to them but shhhh, don't tell anyone
> I've been using them for 20+ years and use them whenever possible.
> 
> If you're replacing the electrolytics, Panasonic caps is where its at. For the big filter caps, F&T is your best bet.


 Excellent info and thanx very much. Who is your supplier?


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

There aren't many places to get the F&T caps. In Canada, your best bet is the tube store:
http://www.thetubestore.com/Capacitors/F-T-Capacitors

For the rest, you can get everything from www.mouser.com. They ship from Canada AFAIK.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

This might be of interest to you:
http://www.marshallheads.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=1127


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

LydianGuitars said:


> This might be of interest to you:
> http://www.marshallheads.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=1127


 Thanx much. That's exactly what is gonna help me out. I'll also check out the marshallheads link


----------

